# Any Reviews for BitchBoards?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rode like crap, inserts spun, a few pulled out, and it delammed after about 20 minutes

but the worst part was that i couldn't even pry it apart with mah cawk


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Avoid it at all costs and run away. No really.

Go to the site and notice something pretty telling: One model of board. One singular model with different graphics. In the case of the 'true twin' it's the same model with the binding holes moved. There are no park-specific, freeride, big mountain, progression, beginner, advanced boards or anything like that.

Alex Masterson's father is a genius of marketing, brand building, and corporate identity. 99% of reputable board makers out there have put substantial cash, effort, research, and female rider feedback into crafting their own female-specific boards - and Alex gives them absolutely no credit for this. 

She reminds me of the snowboard equivalent of the pro-biotic yogurt:

Step 1: Invent a problem - "You can't digest your food, nevermind you're 35 and haven't starved to death, I'm telling you you can't digest your food."
Step 2: Tell folks you have a solution to the problem - "I've got this overpriced yogurt to solve your digestive problems with fancy words I made up and you don't understand printed on the side" 
Step 3: Rake in cash from suckers. A sucker's dollar is still a dollar.

Snowboarding is a mostly male sport, but it's far far far from male-dominated. Guys want girls out on those hills, a boarder chick is HAWT. 

Basically, Alex orders dozens of the cheapest boards she can find from China and has them slap her graphics on them. Quality isn't on the menu. 

Deserts Don't Snow: Bitchboards - How to Tell A Snowboard Company Is Bad


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I don't see how a board company with the name "bitch" in it is a great way to cater to female snowboarders. Seems a little offensive to me. 

I mean unless you live in a trailer park, smoke cigarettes, and drink wisky all day before heading to your career at the local gentlemens club it just doesn't seem like a good name for a female specific snowboard company.

I remember back in 2002 there was a company called Chorus, which had a female pro team, and boards made in the USA (same place they made M3 boards at that time). It was way more appealing than Bitch Boards is, though they disappeared after a couple of seasons.

I'm gonna have to say stick to: Rome, Ride, K2, Burton, Capita, Forum, Roxy, GNU, Never Summer as they have much better female specific boards than what is offered by Bitchboards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. You saved me from making a really big mistake and purchasing a product I wouldn't be happy with! Thanks for the great advice, once again. : )


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

jaaxnikols said:


> I don't see how a board company with the name "bitch" in it is a great way to cater to female snowboarders. Seems a little offensive to me.


they're reclaiming the insult. it's empowering 

next up: n*ggerboards! you read it here first, homie 

alasdair


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> they're reclaiming the insult. it's empowering
> 
> next up: n*ggerboards! you read it here first, homie
> 
> alasdair


160cm+ only, black base, black topsheet except for some text that reads "yo where da white bitches at"


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> 160cm+ only, black base, black topsheet except for some text that reads "yo where da white bitches at"


hahaha... that's great. :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> they're reclaiming the insult. it's empowering
> 
> next up: n*ggerboards! you read it here first, homie
> 
> alasdair


..........


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nice team work.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i lol'd. :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Came into this thread about to puke due to Bitchboards in title and left :laugh::laugh::laugh: my ass off.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Someone should email Alex Masterson and tell her about these topics. She'll sic her loyal facebook hordes on us..... That's when the REAL comedy starts.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

haha 

"dear alex, i found a forum that is mocking you and your beautiful boards made for bitches. please send your croonies to bitch at them about how they know nothing and you know everything."


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

someone should coax this alex lady into sending them noods... then post them on this message board. this is how we would do it over on good ol' THE COME UP - Powered by vBulletin


----------

